# Classic specialized Tandem



## 3j3j3j (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm looking to start building up my purple specialized mountain bike tandem, but was wondering if anyone has any info as well as identification of this thing. The frames never even been ridden- sadly a few scratches from being moved around over the years. I'll get some pics up in a second


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe the frames were from 1994-1995


----------



## 3j3j3j (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Close, looks like 1993:

1993 Specialized Deja Two - BikePedia


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Daaamn Jeff, how do you know this?!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG, how do you's guys know this stuff? What kind of juju do you practice! LOL


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Might be bikepedia .... it lists lots of bikes and details components for year to year and color of bike, orig list price etc.... Frame colors often change every year or two so that can be a handy reference too. 
Cool project !!

I kept thinking my second bike was a 2003 but the frame color id's it as 2001.
My first bike is a 1991 Specialized "Direct Drive" HardRock - same sticker.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I've owned a tandem since 1990, actually my first ride on that tandem was a 100 mile+ road ride. My first tandem was a steel Curtlo custom, then a Ventana EDCM, a Ventana El Testigo followed by another El Testigo, which pretty much has been sitting idle for a few years.


----------

